# Modifer GV



## Gemini18 (Oct 30, 2009)

When is the modifier GV used?  

I am auditing a chart where it is coded 99223GV.  The patient is in the hospital.  I thought the GV should be used if the physician is seeing the patient in the hospice/nursing home.  Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## nwilliams714 (Oct 30, 2009)

*GV Modifier*

The GV modifier is used when a physician is seeing a hospice patient, but the physician is not employed by the hospice.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 30, 2009)

GV allows the attending physician to be paid for his services since he is not employed or paid under the hospice agreement.


----------



## Gemini18 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

